# Ready....Set.....G



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Checked my pond near Findlay this afternoon....solid 2 1/2" of hard ice......! stayed near the dock for now....but by the weekend, the 9-10"" perch, 8" gills, 13" crappies, and all sizes of LM & SM bass there will be on my radar....Merry Ice Fishing to all of you, be safe and report in often...AH2


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

What time should we start showing up?


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> What time should we start showing up?


A C/R fun day would be neat....good time to meet some of you and hear your fishing lies around the old wood stove in the barn....?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Bring a crock pot of something delicious for after!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm in! I'll bring my chili!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Going out Friday to check a farm pond myself...did pretty good the two times I got out last year..














.....
Maybe we need to arrange a trade a trip.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

westbranchbob said:


> Going out Friday to check a farm pond myself...did pretty good the two times I got out last year..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


west branch Bob I don't got no ponds to go to but love to join you some time there if you wouldn't mind I'm not greedy bout 10 of those perch and a few gills would make me happy pm me sometime if you'd like some company I'll pay for gas and bait


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

westbranchbob said:


> Going out Friday to check a farm pond myself...did pretty good the two times I got out last year..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob, those are some beautiful fish. The perch pics got me all hot and bothered lol! Boy I can't wait to get out! Hoping to find some yellow bellies at white's landing or east res on PLX or Nimi. Crappie, perch, gills, eyes... bring it on!


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Bob, those are some beautiful fish. The perch pics got me all hot and bothered lol! Boy I can't wait to get out! Hoping to find some yellow bellies at white's landing or east res on PLX or Nimi. Crappie, perch, gills, eyes... bring it on!





aquaholic2 said:


> Checked my pond near Findlay this afternoon....solid 2 1/2" of hard ice......! stayed near the dock for now....but by the weekend, the 9-10"" perch, 8" gills, 13" crappies, and all sizes of LM & SM bass there will be on my radar....Merry Ice Fishing to all of you, be safe and report in often...AH2


Friday update...5" of real nice ice...have not dropped a line yet but if we don't get too much rain Sat, it will be game on...! AH2, Findlay


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Minnowhead said:


> Bring a crock pot of something delicious for after!


Or some hops pops?


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

aquaholic2 said:


> Friday update...5" of real nice ice...have not dropped a line yet but if we don't get too much rain Sat, it will be game on...! AH2, Findlay


The panfish in my pond were as eager as all of us today....! Great to be back on the ice.....! Solid 5" here in Findlay, a little slush on top but not a problem. Gills, bass, and crappies were real active last hour before dark tonight should only get better this next week...........AH2


----------

